# Ariens 922999 tires



## oswald57 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

I have an Ariens 922999 Sno -Thro, 4 HP, Tecumseh. I want to change the tires as they are the originals. PartsTree.com, Ereplacementparts,com and all the other online stores that sell Ariens replacement parts say that part Ariens 52202400 (replaces 07107500) but I can't understand why. I did buy them, thinking they are universal but there is no way 52202400 can replace my tires. Please see photos. My tires need 3 bolts; 52202400 needs a key (I think that is what it is called). I saw a post here about someone getting wheels for his Ariens snowblower and was wondering if I can use the same or something similar (http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/43665-old-ariens-modding-questions.html). The diameter is 9.5 inches and width 3.25 inches.

Thank you.

Jim


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Boy that's annoying!

I don't know how the parts companies work but they probably get sent a bunch of parts information from each manufacturer.
If Ariens had a typo in their parts cross-reference then they would send that same error out to all the parts suppliers and they'd all have the same wrong information.
Unfortunately they don't offer photos for all parts all the time so you have no clue that there's an error.
Because of that error.. I would hope that the parts company you used will admit fault and let you send them back and cover the return shipping for you and give a full refund including shipping.
If they don't offer to do that... maybe a quick call to Ariens may help get you a total refund.
After all the problem lies between Ariens and their parts partners... if you handle it well it might work for you and they'll be able to update their databases to avoid the same thing happening again.

I can't help you with the wheel question but did you consider keeping the old wheels and just adding chains?
That way the treads on the old wheels won't be too important and you'll get great traction.
Just a thought.

Good luck with that refund.... what a pity!

EDIT: As I look at the pictures again... would it be possible to drill a hole in the shaft and use the replacement they sent by just putting a bolt through the hole you drill in the shaft?
Just another thought ;-)


----------



## oswald57 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Stuart, 

Thanks for the response. Actually, I took the part number from PartsTree.com and used it at RepairClinic.com. It showed that photo of the different tires so I knew what they looked like beforehand. I just thought there would be a way to install them.

As for trying to drill a hole in the existing shaft, I actually didn't check to see if the new wheel would slide over the existing shaft. I thought I put the tire next to the existing shaft and saw that it would not go on. I will have to check that tomorrow and let you know.

Oh, the previous owner had chains on them originally but they were breaking off. So I took them off. I guess I could go buy some new ones.

And RepairClinic.com said they will take them back and credit me but I'm gonna try for a refund.

Thank you.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

oswald57 said:


> ... It showed that photo of the different tires so I knew what they looked like beforehand. I just thought there would be a way to install them.....


Even with the photo (which I wouldn't mention if you try to get the refund) there is still an error there. From what you are saying, that wheel is NOT a direct replacement.... it might be close... but it's no cigar.
I still feel they owe you a total refund and free return shipping. When I buy a part (especially at those prices) I expect it to just work. A replacement part should be a replacement part. Escalate up the food chain and speak to a supervisor. That company is large enough to eat these mistakes. You are probably just speaking to a low-level Tier-1 rep in a call center... supervisors and Tier-2 folks have more authority and have the budget discretion to solve issues like this. Get over to their complaints and support people if the sales people aren't helping. I think you'll get what you are looking for.

EDIT: I just checked.. they DO claim it's a replacement so they owe you the refund. https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Wheel-Assembly/52202400/1772870
That page also says... "This part fits"... to which you are saying... "No it doesn't!!" That works in your favor.. politely ask the supervisor what they mean by "This part fits".
Their return policy says you can return for any reason also https://www.repairclinic.com/Layer/Return-Policy
They probably expect you to eat the shipping but that's just not acceptable in this case.


However.. if drilling the shaft works... maybe you'll be OK with them. ;-)

It doesn't sound like you are excited by the chains idea.. but it's a good cheap option and will give improved traction. You may end up needing them anyway even with the new tires... maybe?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i can sell you a used set of ariens 3 lug pneumatic tires. 50 bucks for the pair plus shipping. will come with either goodyear or carlisle turf saver type tires. they are a direct bolt on for your machine


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

One last thought on the chains.. If you already have some but they are falling off for some reason, sometimes you can get them "good enough" by using heavy-duty bailing wire. 
That would be an even lower-cost option... Keep the original wheels and fix the chains. You may need to replace the bailing wire every so often.. but that's easy and costs nothing.
Not the prettiest solution...but it usually works.


----------



## oswald57 (Feb 12, 2014)

The replacement tires do fit over the existing shaft but I'm not thrilled about drilling a 1/4" hole into a 3/4" solid shaft to make it fit. As for the chains, when I had them on, it felt that the chains slowed the snowblower down too much. But maybe it was just that the friction disc was going and it was the first time I ever used a snowblower but it is worth trying again. Looking at your photo and suggestion of using bailing wire, it is definitely more rugged than what I had plus, my chains are pretty rusted. Do I buy it like that or do I have to make my own tire chains by piecing it together? 10.25 x 3.25 is written on my current tires.

I will take your advice on the return of the tires I bought and how they would refund all the costs (wheels and shipping).

43128 - If you have old pneumatic tires with 3 bolts, then they do make replacement tires that can fit my snowblower or have they done away with 3 bolt tires entirely? Are you sure they will fit my snowblower? If so, I think I may buy your old tires as well. This way I have two options. I can use what I like best and the other option could be a backup.

Thank you.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm not sure what you are asking about the chains.
If you untangle them and lay them flat on the ground they should look like a ladder.
See the picture and maybe post a picture of yours lying flat and untangled.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

oswald57 said:


> 43128 - If you have old pneumatic tires with 3 bolts, then they do make replacement tires that can fit my snowblower or have they done away with 3 bolt tires entirely? Are you sure they will fit my snowblower? If so, I think I may buy your old tires as well. This way I have two options. I can use what I like best and the other option could be a backup.
> 
> Thank you.


as far as i know ariens does not make replacement solid tires. if you buy a set of pneumatic tires its opens you up to whole array of different tire options such as the carlisle x trac or snow hog tires. i guarantee that the tires will fit your snowblower so long as your blower has the three bolt hub


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

oh by the way looks like your about due for a new set of axle bushings


----------



## oswald57 (Feb 12, 2014)

stuart80112 said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking about the chains.
> If you untangle them and lay them flat on the ground they should look like a ladder.
> See the picture and maybe post a picture of yours lying flat and untangled.


What I mean about the tire chains, will I be able to buy them with bailing wiring? Here is one of my tire chains. Sorry about the dis-configuration. I didn't know how to repair them when they broke.

Edit: Sorry, I mistook the tire chains on your picture as "baling wire" and didn't notice the baling wire securing the chains.


----------



## oswald57 (Feb 12, 2014)

43128 said:


> oh by the way looks like your about due for a new set of axle bushings


Which is the axle bushing in this parts diagram?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

part number 70


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

oswald57 said:


> What I mean about the tire chains, will I be able to buy them with bailing wiring? Here is one of my tire chains. Sorry about the dis-configuration. I didn't know how to repair them when they broke. Edit: Sorry, I mistook the tire chains on your picture as "baling wire" and didn't notice the baling wire securing the chains.


Well it's up to you... if you want to save money and play with those chains you can save them... It looks like two "rungs" of the ladder have come loose. If you find this stuff fun and interesting then you can try to fix them for very low cost. I have the time and the interest to give it a try... nothing to lose.

Here's what I'd do....
Untangle each chain and lay it out to look like a ladder... the two rungs that have come loose can be laid out in the right position even though one end of the rung will be disconnected.
Then look at it and say "How can I refasten this rung to the side rails of the ladder?" One obvious thing is to get a few inches of STRONG bailing wire and "stitch" the rung to the rail.
Then you'll have a chain that's been "saved". The more bailing wire you use.. the longer it will last.

Once the chains have been saved... put them on the tires and you are done!
If they seem a bit loose because they are not the right size chains then you can add the longer piece of bailing wire that you saw on my earlier photo to tighten them up across the diameter of the wheel.

In your case, they were falling off because the rungs were broken... you may not even need the diameter solution that I had in my picture.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

43128 said:


> part number 70


What 43128 is saying is that the center hole should be circular and snug to the shaft.... but yours look worn and more like ovals with gaps.


----------



## oswald57 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm going to opt for the tire chains. I'll see if I can repair my current ones as per your directions. I will also replace the axle bushings.

Thank you both for your advice and guidance.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

oswald57 said:


> I'm going to opt for the tire chains. I'll see if I can repair my current ones as per your directions. I will also replace the axle bushings.
> Thank you both for your advice and guidance.


It might just work out for you. Plan B can be to switch wheels if you feel you need to later. 
Let us know how you get on and how that refund works out for you.
All the best


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

If the bailing wire seems flaky to you maybe go with these carabiner-style quick lnks. 
I think they might be strong enough. Check them out next time you're at Home Depot or wherever
$0.89 each 
They may sell stronger ones too.
National Hardware 3/16 in. Zinc Plated Quick Link-3150BC 3/16 QUICK LINK - The Home Depot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Chains are fairly easy to repair. Got x-link at HD along with some 1/8 or 3/16" link rod if needed. Carefully open the end links to replace the cross chains. If you're missing the end links, use a torch and heat the rod to bend it to shape (bend it around a bolt if needed to shape it). Cut as needed and reassemble.


----------

